# Südfrankreich



## Rabi (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

im Juli fahre ich nach Südfrankreich ans Mittelmeer (Gegend von Narbonne). Ich bin ein absolutes Angel-Greenhorn, würde aber trotzdem im Urlaub gerne mein Glück probieren. Könnt Ihr mir Tipps zu Ausrüstung, Köder, Angelplätze usw. geben? Mir schwebt Brandungsangeln oder Spinnfischen vor.
Wo kann ich mich vor dem Urlaub sonst noch über das Angeln im besagten Gebiet schlau machen, auch wenn meine Französisch-Sprachkünste nicht sehr sonderlich sind?;+ 

Freu mich auf Eure Tipps!:q


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo
ich bin im Sommer mit einheimischen (Freunden) Angel gewesen. Bei Sete, ist  ja auch Südfrankreich. 
Die meisten fischen mit diesen BiBi. Kurze Fette Würmer auf Grund. 
Da gehen die Doraden  voll drauf ab. 
Wir haben im Kanal, am Strand und an einem Basin de Tau (Salzwasser See) geangelt. Ab 22:00 -23:00 hatten wir die ersten Bisse, dann bis Sonnenaufgang. Mit 4 Angeln. haben wir 8 Doraden gefangen. Die größte ca. 1kg. Auch Aale haben wir gefangen "Angi" doch die Franzosen wissen nichts damit anzufangen.

Also BiBi auf den Haken 100g Blei und auf Grund damit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rabi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip! #6 
Aber was heißt BiBi genau? Bekomm ich die Dinger dort im Angelladen und wissen die, was ich will wenn ich nach BiBis frag?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Rosi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Thomas, 
im Mittelmeer sind 100g Blei beim Brandungsangeln zu wenig. Es gibt eine starke Unterströmung und der nette Franzose malte mir eine 140 in den Sand Also mindestens 140g Blei, sonst hast du das ganz schnell wieder am Ufer. 

Doraden sind vorsichtig. Am besten kaufst du dir vor Ort die Montage. Gib mal Bibi in die Suchfunktion, ich habe schon mal irgendwo beschrieben, wie ich Doraden gefangen habe. Und leg die gekauften Bibis nicht in den Kühlschrank, sie wollen mindestens 10 Grad.
Wir sind Anfang April wieder am Etang de Leucate. :l


----------



## Rabi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Rosi,

danke für die Tipps! Hab Deinen Bericht über die Bibis gefunden.
Leucate ist ja nicht weit weg von Narbonne. Ein bisschen weiter südlich, wenn ich das richtig weiß.
Wünsch Dir einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub dort!#h 

Bis zum nächsten Plausch|krach: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo 

Ich kann nur das berichten was ich erlebt habe. Bin auch noch Änfänger. 
Bei uns war die Brandung nich sehr stark, ich hab am Strand nur 50g Blei gehabt, weil meinen Rute zu klein war, mein Kumpel wie gesagt 100g.
Im Kanal reichten dann sogar nur 30g, je nach Strömung.
Ich habe auch mit Deutschen Regenwürmern geangelt. damit habe ich den Aal gefangen.
Es gibt auch einige flache sehr großeund warme Salzwassersehen bei Sete, dort habe ich auf Wurm einige kleine 10-15cm Doraden gefangen. (20cm Schonmaß in Frankreich)
Es gibt dort auch Salzwasserbarben, leider konnt ich keine fangen. Du kannst von der Straße aus zuschauen, wie die Barben rauben. Da hat das Wasser wirklich gekocht. Die Franzosen mögen die Barben allerdings nicht, sie sollen modrig schmecken.
Angeln in Südfrankreich ist auf jeden Fall GEIL. Bin diesen Sommer wieder unten.
Gruß
thomas


----------



## Rabi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Thomas,

wann gehst Du wo hin? Ich werde wahrscheinlich im Juli nach Gruissan bei Narbonne gehen. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen auf Tour gehen!?

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Rainer
Ich mach im August (die ersten 3 Wochen) mit meiner Freundin zum 2.X) einen Europatripp. Von Doofland über Paris, San sebastian, La Coruno, Poto, Lissboa, Algarve, Gibraltar, Andalusien, Costa Brava und dann schlag ich irgendwann mal in Gignac (bei Sete) bei unseren Freunden auf. Die Angel hab ich immer im Anschlag, teilweise kann man auch gut mit Schnorchel und Harpune jagen (Atlantik)


----------



## Rabi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Das hört sich ja toll an!#r
Mir reicht es "nur" für eine Woche Angelurlaub in Gruissan mit einem Kumpel.
Dann wünsch ich Dir auf jeden Fall einen schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg beim Angeln!


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Danke

wünsch ich dir auch.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mracer (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Südfrankreich*

Hallo Rabi,

ich gehe schon seit Jahren (> 10) nach Gruissan in Urlaub.
Vorab sei erstmal gesagt, dass es sehr schwierig ist, ordentliche
Fische zu fangen.
Von diesen speziellen Würmern würde ich Dir in diesem Bereich defintiv abraten - zumindest wenn Du im Hafenbereich angelst. Da fängst Du unter Garantie nur Schnürsenkelaale, Guppis in Rekordgröße, Krabben oder winzige Doradenartige.
Gehst Du aber abends mal an einen der genialen Sandstrände kannste Die Würmer nutzen - aber da wäre auch ein Sardinenstück mindestens genauso gut. Wegen den Bleigewichten: Im Hafenbereich brauchste wirklich nicht mehr als 30g. Und auch am Strand kommst Du locker mit 80-100g aus. Das Meer ist in diesem Bereich im Sommer oft glatt wie ein Spiegel und von Strömungen keine Spur.
Was man wissen muss: der gesamte Bereich um Gruissan ist sehr sandig. Weiter südlich und nördlich wirds dann wieder steiniger. Bedeutet, dass im Bereich Gruissan die Chance auf gute Doraden eher gering ist.
Ich empfehle beim Angeln im Hafenbereich das befischen von Meeräschen. Diese sind extrem gute Kämpfer und sind auch geschmacklich vorzüglich. Allerdings extrem schwer zu fangen. Köder: Brot in allen möglichen Variationen und Montagen. Hier gibts keine Erfolgsmontage. Man muss testen testen testen...
Und die Montagen sollten sehr fein gewählt werden.

Also ich hoffe das hilft ein bisl weiter. Auf jeden Fall viel Spass beim Angeln und relaxen an einem der genialen Strände!

Grüße


----------



## Rabi (15. Juli 2006)

*Danke!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin eben wieder in der Heimat angekommen! Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps! Ich habe ein paar sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht und dabei einige nette andere Angler kennen gelernt. Einer hat mir spontan seinen Fang (2Doraden) geschenkt, weil ich ihm beim entheddern seiner Rute geholfen habe.
Gefangen hab ich aber auch was: an der Hafeneinfahrt (Steinmole) auf Wurm (Amerian) 2 Doraden und eine Seezunge und auf Sardine einen Aal und einen Conger. Vom Boot aus habe ich mit Sardinen 3 Makrelen erwischt.

Deinen Beitrag, mracer, habe ich leider erst jetzt gelesen, werd ihn mir aber für nächstes mal aufheben!

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Bis denn, schöne Grüße
Rainer


----------

